# Honey-Peanut Butter Bars



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's something good to snack on:

3/4 cup honey
3/4 cup peanut butter
1 tsp. vanilla
3 cups Special K cereal
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips, melted

In a large sauce pan over medium heat, bring honey & peanut butter to a boil. Remove from heat; stir in vanilla & cereal. Press into ungreased 9-inch square pan. Chill until firm. Cut into 20 bars.

This was taken from the abf web site about 5 years ago. Seems they don't have recipes there any longer. Anyway, while the recipe calls for Special K cereal, generic corn flakes will work as well. Dry cereal gives the bars a nice crunchy texture. Substituting uncooked oatmeal for the dry cereal portion will give a more chewy bar. A half cup or so of shredded cocunut mixed in is a nice touch, too. 

Bon Appétit


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds great Dick!!

When do you incorperate the chocolate?? Pour it on top?


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

My wife made something very similar this but with rice crispies. Any recipe that has corn syrup in it can substitute the corn syrup 1:1 for honey. (sugar is trickier to substitute)

Chocolate goes on top.

They are good!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Rick........... Gonna whip up a batch for the grandkids next time they visit. May have a nibble or two myself


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

The recipe isn't clear about the chocolate, is it? I just put the chocolate chips, honey, and peanut butter in the sauce pan and melt them all at once. I also, don't bring it to a boil. When it's nicely liquified, it's removed from the stove, the vanilla is stirred in and then everything gets mixed together. Just made some with oatmeal yesterday. Good stuff!

hmm...I never thought about just pouring the chocolate on top. Will have to try it that way next time.

[ November 08, 2005, 01:37 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Okay Dick Allen, I am going to blame you when I crawl on the scale next time. Me and my lover girl (wife) made the recipe today, did not have special K but used a cup of raisen bran, cup of rice crispies, half cup sunflower seeds and half cup of chopped walnuts, we melted the chocolate and placed on top. Placed in fridge after cooling and just finished tasting it (it is half gone already), good recipe, thanks.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I made a batch according to Dick Allen's original post with the chocolate being melted in the honey and peanut butter. I brought the mix just to the boiling point. I used rice crispies instead of the special K cereal. The bars are excellent!

Thanks for sharing the recipe Dick.


----------

